# Tagging: Did i get this right



## ocuriel (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been tossing around the idea of how im going to label my tees i've thought of it all from heat press to woven tags. I decided on screen printing and here is what i came up with.










I've read around that the RN number can be substituted for the legal company name (which in my case is Street Star Clothing Co.). If I have missed anything or if you have any comments or suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't remember anything you might be forgetting, though it's been a while since I went over the regs.

As far as review goes: your logo is good and very screenprintable. Your layout is mostly okay, but I'd recommend moving the size so that your logo stands on its own, and maybe changing the fonts you've used for size and instructions.

While I like the logo, there is also room for improvement there: if you custom distress some of the repeated letters (especially the _e_'s) it'll look less like a font. Ideally the _t_'s would also be differentiated - as it is they make a slightly distracting series of loops, especially on the top line. Those changes would make it look a little less fonty and a bit more like a custom logo.

You're most of the way there though.


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Solmu said:


> While I like the logo, there is also room for improvement there: if you custom distress some of the repeated letters (especially the _e_'s) it'll look less like a font. Ideally the _t_'s would also be differentiated - as it is they make a slightly distracting series of loops, especially on the top line. Those changes would make it look a little less fonty and a bit more like a custom logo.
> 
> You're most of the way there though.


yup and that L doesn't look like an L to me? but yeah with a little bit of cusomization it will look like a logo instead of a stock font.


----------



## ocuriel (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually that more of just a spelling out of the company name. The logo is what i have on my avatar. But i do see 100% what yall mean. Its just that I was so pumped about the design that I didnt look at that before I printed my positives. I havent exposed my screens yet so imma make a few changes and ill post up a revised copy. Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## ocuriel (Jun 30, 2008)

Redid the label last night I'll have a revised edition posted tonight...thanks again for the comments and help.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

No worries. If you wanted to get more opinions on the revised edition, you could post it as a new thread in the review section:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/
It might get overlooked in this thread since it started out as a tagging question.


----------



## ocuriel (Jun 30, 2008)

ahh...gotcha...will do sir


----------

